# I've made my choice......my first pistol....



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

First off thanks everyone here who has been patient enough to answer all my questions.... you guys (or girls) have been great......

After much debating and many trips to many gun stores.......

I went with a Smith&Wesson Sigma 9mm.....

It came down to the Sigma or the Taurus Millennium PT140, but I really wanted a 9mm and I also wanted a little more barrel..... the PT140 seems like strictly CCW and might not be as good at the range..... I liked the feeling of it and the price was right but I think the Sigma is going to work out well....

Of course I just ordered it and probably won't have it for a week, whereas the PT140 was in stock but I saved some cash by ordering....

The Sigma looks like a good all around first choice.....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck with your new tool/toy. Give us a range report when you can. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Good luck with your new tool/toy. Give us a range report when you can. :mrgreen:


+1 :mrgreen:

Congrats!

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck with it! :smt023

I almost bought a Sigma, but found a used PT92 that I couldn't pass up. I'd still like to get one when the "fun money" budget recovers. I',m intrested to hear what you have to say about it after you get acquainted a little better.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Good luck with it! :smt023
> 
> I almost bought a Sigma, but found a used PT92 that I couldn't pass up. I'd still like to get one when the "fun money" budget recovers. I',m intrested to hear what you have to say about it after you get acquainted a little better.


I will definitely post my impressions......

I've read a lot of mixed reviews about these, but that seems to be the case with any of the cheaper guns. It seems that there are some great ones and some bad ones of the same brands out there.

It does seem like the newer Sigmas are much better than the old, according to reviews around the web. So I'm hoping I got a good one.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats and Good Luck!!!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Good choice...good luck...and congrats!:smt023


----------

